# Nie czyń drugiemu, co Tobie nie miło



## fragile1

Prosze o pomoc, moze ktos zna idiom po angielsku:

Nie czyń drugiemu co Tobie nie miło


----------



## jazyk

I think this is similar to _Don't do unto others what you don't want others to do unto you_.


----------



## JakubikF

First of all, it should be "Nie czyń drugiemu, co Tobie nie miłe"


----------



## fragile1

Rozne zrodla roznie podaja, lacznie z pochodzeniem samego zdania. Moja wersje podaje np. USJP - Uniwersalny Slownik Jezyka Polskiego. 
Ciekawe jest pochodzenie samego zdania Chiny, Kant, przyslowie polskie. Nie zmienia to faktu, ze zdanie jest ciekawe i niebanalne w tlumaczeniu, co widac i za co dziekuje JAZYKowi


----------



## arturolczykowski

Raczej spotyka sie to powiedzenie w tej formie:

Do as you would be done by
Do unto others as you would have them do unto you


----------



## fragile1

Dziekuje


----------



## Thomas1

Hm... też bym raczej powiedział "Nie czyń drugiemu, co Tobie nie miłe". Wersja "Nie czyń drugiemu, co Tobie nie miło" brzmi dość odlegle w porównaniu do tego czego się używa...


----------



## dn88

arturolczykowski said:


> Raczej spotyka sie to powiedzenie w tej formie:
> 
> Do as you would be done by
> Do unto others as you would have them do unto you



Quoted for truth.


----------



## dn88

JakubikF said:


> First of all, it should be "Nie czyń drugiemu, co Tobie nie miłe"



Second, I think it should be "Nie czyń drugiemu, co Tobie niemiłe".


----------



## Thomas1

Spot-on, dn88.


----------

